# Ray Harryhausen tribute thread...........



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of this stop motion genius.

What are your favorites, memories, etc about this great artist that made our fantasies and imagination come alive?
:tiphat:

PS And of course, the great Willis O'Brian, his mentor.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the ymir was especially cool


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

the ymir was especially cool, and the skeletons in sinbab/jason


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

well, that was confusing for me. everything here slowed down on my monitor as I was posting.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

It's nice to know that not all genii are ++++++++! 
Well at least not in his personal life. In later years he lived in London and was a good friend of my uncle. I never met him but my mother said he was gentle and with genuine interest in her, when all she wanted to talk about was if he'd ever met Cary Grant. She never did find out.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I loved the Medusa!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2015)

The first Harryhausen monster movie I can recall was The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms. I was about 7 or 8. I loved it. The oddest part I recall was that the blood of the Beast was toxic!

[video]http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi585958425/[/video]


----------

